# Walking along the Thames



## stapo49 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 23, 2020)

Interesting shot......


----------



## rslt (Feb 23, 2020)

Excellent punchy image, I really like it


----------



## Original katomi (Feb 23, 2020)

Nice, classic but not dated


----------



## edsland (Feb 23, 2020)

Looks very moody, very nice


----------



## enezdez (Feb 23, 2020)

I would really, really love this if you hadn't cut off one of the cranes...now if you remove the partial crane then we are talking.....


----------



## PJM (Feb 23, 2020)

I like this but I agree about the crane.  It is one of the first things I noticed.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 23, 2020)

Jeff15 said:


> Interesting shot......


Thanks, I think? lol



rslt said:


> Excellent punchy image, I really like it





Original katomi said:


> Nice, classic but not dated





edsland said:


> Looks very moody, very nice


Thanks guys.



enezdez said:


> I would really, really love this if you hadn't cut off one of the cranes...now if you remove the partial crane then we are talking.....





PJM said:


> I like this but I agree about the crane.  It is one of the first things I noticed.


You guys are tough . Here you go.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Feb 24, 2020)

I didn't even notice the crane. My eyes were drawn to the watercraft. Nicely done.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 24, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I didn't even notice the crane. My eyes were drawn to the watercraft. Nicely done.


Thanks very much


----------



## enezdez (Feb 24, 2020)

@stapo49 Very nice....now I am jealous wish it was my image....Well done!!!


----------



## WalterRowe (Feb 24, 2020)

Just superb. The black and white treatment is splendid.


----------



## K9Kirk (Feb 25, 2020)

I agree with rslt, it's a punchy image. Love the heavy contrast & blacks.


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 25, 2020)

WalterRowe said:


> Just superb. The black and white treatment is splendid.


Thanks very much.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49 (Feb 25, 2020)

K9Kirk said:


> I agree with rslt, it's a punchy image. Love the heavy contrast & blacks.


Thanks mate. It's amazing how black and white can transform a somewhat uninspiring colour image.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

